# Ragwort and Cinnabar Moths



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

I refused to cut down the ragwort in the garden 'cos I saw a Cinnabar Moth out there a couple of months ago. They have always been one of my favorite insects, harking back to summer hols in Northumberland. I've been keeping a close eye on them for any signs of caterpillars and finally today my efforts (or lack of them) have been rewarded!!

Just wanted to share
Largest Ragwort plants I've ever seen








And the results









HMHB


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool :2thumb:
We have tonnes of ragwort up here and I've seen cinnabar moths but I've not been lucky enough to see the caterpillars yet.

Like the cat as well : victory:. The markings on it's head reminds me of a raccoon


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> I refused to cut down the ragwort in the garden 'cos I saw a Cinnabar Moth out there a couple of months ago. They have always been one of my favorite insects, harking back to summer hols in Northumberland. I've been keeping a close eye on them for any signs of caterpillars and finally today my efforts (or lack of them) have been rewarded!!
> 
> Just wanted to share
> Largest Ragwort plants I've ever seen
> ...


Good man!
You will probably find,within a few months the caterpillars will have completely defoliated the plants.They are a marvellous natural control of this plant.
I don't remember the actual figures offhand but something like 20 species of invertebrate rely wholly on Ragwort with many more using it at some stage of their life.
The dangers of this plant are hugely exaggerated,livestock will not touch it.
No doubt,the horsey people on here will trot out the well worn statistics which are based on hearsay and circumstantial evidence.The science states otherwise.


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> The science states otherwise.


Damn that science stuff ruining misinformation and ignorance.

I've seen more insect life on these "trees" than any other plant in the garden, frog hoppers, little yellow ladybirds, etc etc etc. Before they flowered I was worried that my neighbors would be suspicious of me checking on some tall plants in the back garden every day :whistling2:

I'm amazed the moths found them, It is fairly built up here in the middle of Swine-dom.

HMHB


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool  love the catapiller photo


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> Good man!
> You will probably find,within a few months the caterpillars will have completely defoliated the plants.They are a marvellous natural control of this plant.
> I don't remember the actual figures offhand but something like 20 species of invertebrate rely wholly on Ragwort with many more using it at some stage of their life.
> The dangers of this plant are hugely exaggerated,livestock will not touch it.
> No doubt,the horsey people on here will trot out the well worn statistics which are based on hearsay and circumstantial evidence.The science states otherwise.


Ragwort is a well known killer of livestock i dont have any statistics, but have seen the results of cattle eating it


----------



## otuis (Aug 6, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> Good man!
> You will probably find,within a few months the caterpillars will have completely defoliated the plants.They are a marvellous natural control of this plant.
> I don't remember the actual figures offhand but something like 20 species of invertebrate rely wholly on Ragwort with many more using it at some stage of their life.
> The dangers of this plant are hugely exaggerated,livestock will not touch it.
> No doubt,the horsey people on here will trot out the well worn statistics which are based on hearsay and circumstantial evidence.The science states otherwise.



Absolutely correct,the science does say otherwise. Those well worn statistics are worthless. Recently companies using them had to stop after the Advertising Standards Authority (The ASA) got involved. The figures claiming many horse deaths were based on extremely dodgy ground. The British Horse Society also had one of their leaflets barred from use because they were giving out false information. They are one of the main sources of the dodgy figures. It was in the national newspapers.

You can get all the full details of what happened with the ASA here.
Ragwort The sense and the nonsense.

and then if you want you can get more detailed scientific data all about ragwort from these two sites.

http://www.ragwortfacts.com and http://www.ragwort.org.uk

Actually it is over 30 species of invertebrate and it is an important nectar source for many others. Remember those insects could be food for wild reptiles.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Although I agree with the sentiments that Ragwort is a very useful plant for insects I would not reccomend using any of the insects as reptile food. The Cinnabar moth caterpillar has vivid warning colours and any insect that feeds on Ragwort would be liable to absorb the plants toxins. Harry


----------

